# Ever have one of those days?



## MikeWi (Jun 14, 2017)

Just whining and venting because i'm really upset right now.

Ok, the jeep is over-heating, and signs point to the  thermostat which is in a very inconvenient location under the engine.  I have a bad back, and big hands, so my wife helps me do repairs and she was the one to remove and replace the top bolt on the t-stat.  Only thing is, she's not experienced with tightening screws and what is too much, so when the torque wrench I gave her didn't work correctly, she didn't realize it and kept going until the bolt snapped.  Newer Sears torque wrench.  Should have known.

Ok, not her fault, and after a day to cool off for both of us, we get back under the car and remove the broken end which luckily had just enough protruding to get pliers onto it.  We get a neighbor to drive us to the hardware store to get a new bolt, and heck let's replace both because it's 18 years old.  All sources tell me the bolt is 6mm x 1.0 x 31mm, and I buy those, visually compare them and the wife puts the top one in.

Everything is find until the bolt is all the way in and she tells me that the wrench won't ratchet anymore it just turns freely.  After getting telling her how to hold the socket to prevent that she tells me that it's getting snug.  ok, that's a relief!  I get under to do the bottom bolt because I can reach it and I'm going to do the torquing anyway, and damn if the second bolt doesn't do the same thing, but I can tell it's stripped.  What??? Put the original bolt back in and sure enough, the threads are ruined. No hint of trouble until it was all the way in.

So instead of pulling off a hail mary, I've totally screwed the pooch.  I'm going to try helicoil even though that now means pulling the radiator, and more down time on our only car. I just can't win anymore.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 14, 2017)

MikeWi said:


> I've totally screwed the pooch.


Most all of us have had those kind of days. I only know one person who stepped in **** every day he got out of bed. Because even bad stuff wound up good for him.

The rest of us... we pay the price.
So did you ever find out if the thread were something else?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 14, 2017)

MikeWi said:


> Just whining and venting because i'm really upset right now.
> 
> Ok, the jeep is over-heating, and signs point to the  thermostat which is in a very inconvenient location under the engine.  I have a bad back, and big hands, so my wife helps me do repairs and she was the one to remove and replace the top bolt on the t-stat.  Only thing is, she's not experienced with tightening screws and what is too much, so when the torque wrench I gave her didn't work correctly, she didn't realize it and kept going until the bolt snapped.  Newer Sears torque wrench.  Should have known.
> 
> ...



It seems strange that both holes would strip out.  Are you sure of the bolt size?

Anyway, McMaster Carr has M7 -1.0mm bolts and taps.  If it were me, I would just retap to 7mm.  For less than $12 plus shipping, you would save yourself a bunch of work.

The tap drill size would be 6mm so you should get a full strength tapped hole.  McMaster would be next day delivery if you ordered before 6PM.

https://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-hex-head-screws/=182iiid
https://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-taps/=182ijb4


----------



## kvt (Jun 14, 2017)

Sounds like a bad couple of days,  I would also think of doing the taping thing as I have not had good luck with the coils around T stats.   Hope you get it going soon.


----------



## MikeWi (Jun 14, 2017)

hadn't thought of going up a size.  not sure if 7 mm would fit through the cover, but it's worth looking into.  It's both holes because when my wife said that her bolt snugged down, I said ok and used the new one on the other hole so that I would only need one socket size.  Turns out she was wrong and it was stripped as well.  No clue how, as the bolts went in easily. Just one of those things I guess.


----------



## MikeWi (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks like I can re-tap as it is now for 7mm and that will work. As near as I can tell the new screw is what caused the problem. I had to cut them down to length, and even though I dressed the cut end, I'm guessing that the bolt shredded the top of the threads in the aluminum cover's screw hole. The old and the new bolts still thread in and out and feel tight, but when you try to tighten them, they snug and then go loose. Even after several attempts, the bolts still act like they should work, so it's pretty strange to me. Never seen this happen before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Since my wife managed to break the original top bolt, it must be the new bolts that caused the problem.


----------



## fixit (Jun 16, 2017)

MikeWi said:


> Just whining and venting because i'm really upset right now.
> 
> Ok, the jeep is over-heating, and signs point to the  thermostat which is in a very inconvenient location under the engine.  I have a bad back, and big hands, so my wife helps me do repairs and she was the one to remove and replace the top bolt on the t-stat.  Only thing is, she's not experienced with tightening screws and what is too much, so when the torque wrench I gave her didn't work correctly, she didn't realize it and kept going until the bolt snapped.  Newer Sears torque wrench.  Should have known.
> 
> ...





Is that a 6 cyl  Jeep ? If so I have a friend that had a overheating problem & it turned out to be the radiator was somewhat plugged. He put in two stats before he figured it out. It would be OK just a little hot until the AC was turned on or he got stuck in traffic, then it would overheat. Put in a new radiator & all was well.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 16, 2017)

Hmmm,  based on your "18 years old" comment there is a really good chance the bolts are 1/4-28. As far as I can remember, 1999 engine choices were the 2.5 Chevy, the 4.0 Rambler, or the old Mopar 318. I don't think any of those got metrified.


----------



## MikeWi (Jun 16, 2017)

It's the 4.7 and the bolts are 6mm 1.0.  New bolts are identical, but had to be cut down.  Maybe I should have posted this in goofs and blunders.    The jeep WJ's are notorious for over-heating issues. Without going into details, it's most commonly a head gasket leak, but indications point to the thermostat, or the radiator (water pump is new).  Crossing my fingers on that one, but it's the first step.  I have the bottom bolt hole re-tapped to 7mm, but that top one.... this will take awhile.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 16, 2017)

Ah, I see they did use the N motor in one model that year.  Makes sense on why you are having access issues. It's the first time Chrysler went with a constant inlet temp system. I assume you know how to fill and bleed the thing.

To tell the truth, I don't see those for head gasket issues. Dropped valve seats, chucked rocker arms... but not head gaskets. But life is different here in the hot flatlands.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 16, 2017)

I'd rather have your day then mine, started out just like everyday in the past eight months. Waiting to see surgeon on July 6th , phone rings it's the Drs office oh were sorry we have to cancel your appointment oh crap I had enough . Why I've waited three months to see him . Going out of the country I'm livid now , next date is August 3rd 10 am . But I guess nothing I can do . I'm not changing from a Jeff Dr to a butcher nearby. Just burst my bubble today waiting suffering ain't no fun.


----------



## MikeWi (Jun 16, 2017)

I didn't mention that the transmission output speed sensor went out too.  Luckily just 10 miles from home after a trip to Madison (2 hours each way).  That one was easy though. 

So.  The top hole looks like aluminum, no sign of a helicoil, although I confess I could be missing it.  However, the tap won't cut!  Oh it did enough damage that the original bolt won't go in, but that's it.  Argh.  did I mention it's 85F?  and T-storms the next 4 days. Double argh.

Oh, and in case someone asks, it's a blind hole so I have all three taps.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 20, 2017)

Back about two years ago, we had a water pump go bad  on my wife's 2005 Toyota Corolla, one with the engine turned sideways. When my son went in with the new water pump, he cross threaded one of the M7 bolts.  Well, with only about 4" between it and the wheel housing, immediately turn into a nightmare.  Used a right angle drill attachment we picked up at the Blue Box store and a small assortment of short drill bits.  After several attempts "free hand" the new hole wasn't on center and the helicoil tap kind of fell into the hole, arggg!  Plan C came in place.  Took the mount off of the old water pump, drilled and tap the number 5 hole for a home made drill bushing.  The hole in the housing bolted to the engine block was filled with liquid metal and let set for a couple of days.  Took the drill jig and bolted it in place.  Took the right angle drill attachment with the small bit and drilled a pilot hole.  Removed the drill bushing and placed a larger bushing for the tap drill for 3/8-24 UNC thread.  Yes, I said 3/8-24 thread!  Tapped the hole with the drill jig also by using the threads in the jig as a guide.  Next, took and drilled out the hole for a close fit 3/8 fine thread bolt in the new water pump flange.  Last, modified a bolt to fit.  Flanged it up and it's still running today.  Feel sorry for the person that has to change it out some day, boy are they going to be surprised!


----------

